# More sigs to rate plz



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are some new(ish) MMA and other banners i have made, please rate all comments help!
As always can resize banners and add usernames for free, just ask.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

They're all really good.

I'm liking the lighting effects.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the Rampag on the best with the Edge one second, Id let a little more color from the renders come out in the Edge one but Ive recently been digging vibrant colors so its all personal opinion.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

1st one is too dark, 2nd one is great, 3rd is terrible (sorry), and the rest are great.

PS: HHH is the man


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

There all very good. The GSP one is a bit dark but not bad at all and yeah HHH is the man.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

scottysullivan said:


>


This is my favorite, they all look awesome, you can definatly see you own style through these :thumbsup:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work Scotty I like them all. The Rampage and HHH sigs are my favorites.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice use of typography in all of them. :thumbsup:


----------

